# Ron Paul public service announcement



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

https://orders.cloudsna.com/chain?c...snaid=&step=start&hpmv=2&affId=&s1=##AST03347


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

On the front page of yahoo this morning.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I like a lot of what Ron Paul says but this is a money making venture for those involved including Ron Paul and that I don't like. If they have so much wealth already and care so much why charge anything at all. They will be just as lost if millions of people don't join them in this plan they have devised. On it's front it looks and sounds great as do many ideas that others come up with do, but again it's helps those that start this plan the most like any "pyramid" idea, which, IMO, it is. There are no guarantees in life, just ideas and plans.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I never listen to the vids,but instead read speed read them


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

ekim said:


> I like a lot of what Ron Paul says but this is a money making venture for those involved including Ron Paul and that I don't like. If they have so much wealth already and care so much why charge anything at all. They will be just as lost if millions of people don't join them in this plan they have devised. On it's front it looks and sounds great as do many ideas that others come up with do, but again it's helps those that start this plan the most like any "pyramid" idea, which, IMO, it is. There are no guarantees in life, just ideas and plans.


I totally understand what you are saying. However I do not expect any one to give me or the masses a good or service for free. They are not propagating the welfare system.

The most interesting part is there are very highly regarded persons out there screaming from the roof tops to "prepare" for economic calamity.

In my opinion we as a country are not making moves to avoid this. In stead we are penalizing the working class. Threatening the family. Giving away jobs. Making industry business and commerce over burdened. Ostracized the working class white male.

At the same time putting more and more on the generational welfare system. Championing the deviant taxing more spending more.

we are accelerating at such speed we will not be able to kick the can as we pass by it.

It is a foregone conclusion.

And we'll spoken well known public representatives are telling us it is too late to turn the big machine before the accident occurs.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

alterego said:


> I totally understand what you are saying. However I do not expect any one to give me or the masses a good or service for free. They are not propagating the welfare system.
> 
> The most interesting part is there are very highly regarded persons out there screaming from the roof tops to "prepare" for economic calamity.
> 
> ...


You are right. Take care


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ekim said:


> I like a lot of what Ron Paul says but this is a money making venture for those involved including Ron Paul and that I don't like. If they have so much wealth already and care so much why charge anything at all. They will be just as lost if millions of people don't join them in this plan they have devised. On it's front it looks and sounds great as do many ideas that others come up with do, but again it's helps those that start this plan t\
> 
> My take
> 
> ...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Ron Paul fed at the public trough for years.
He put his earmarks in small bills that he knew would pass, then voted against them (as he knew they would pass), so he could claim that he did not enter earmarks.
He was as much a part of the problem as anyone!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Dr Paul is good man. do not Dendriratre him , if you can , BTW is Satan your chief? I am glad you serve Satan, do go to Hades, hell serves you well, rotten scum.


That was a bit over the top.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry you feel that way. I view Ron Paul like I do any other politician. For example some would say obama should have called himself a socialist not a democrat? Well Ron Paul was a libertarian pretending (lying if you would) to be a Republican. I really see no difference between the two. I still can not fathom how such an educated man can be so ignorant of world history. His suggestion to want to close every foreign military installation would have caused me to vote for a democrat over him had he stolen the Republican nomination. Now he stoops to selling precious metals with the same rhetoric and fear I first read in the 1980's about the world ending. Sorry your idol is such to you he is not to me; now I don't call him satan nor are you, but to suggest anyone who disagrees with Paul is rotten scum and a servant of satan just means you should be ignored. I'll start.



Mad Trapper said:


> Dr Paul is good man. do not Dendriratre him , if you can , BTW is Satan your chief? I am glad you serve Satan, do go to Hades, hell serves you well, rotten scum.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

That is O.K.

I Serve Jesus, not Lucifer.

I have felt the presense/evil of the Devil, he is real and evil. I have have also felt the love of our Savior, he is real too. Take your pick.

If I am over the top, so be it. I will take Heaven than Hell.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> ekim said:
> 
> 
> > I like a lot of what Ron Paul says but this is a money making venture for those involved including Ron Paul and that I don't like. If they have so much wealth already and care so much why charge anything at all. They will be just as lost if millions of people don't join them in this plan they have devised. On it's front it looks and sounds great as do many ideas that others come up with do, but again it's helps those that start this plan t\
> ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I am deeply soory if you are a Christian.

I have had a bad day, said a prayer for you, me , and Christ. Forgive me .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lucifer IS THE DEVIL.

Yes an Angel to start. I am up on biblical and heaven and hell. Have you ever FELT LUCIFER? It is a pure evil, I was lucky Jesus saved me.

Please be ware Lucifer is dwelling here, and may our Lord and Jesus bless you and watch over your soul.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What does all that have to do with Mr. Paul??


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't care why, but the fact that people from big government are telling us that big government is corrupt and screwing us is all I need to know.

It just confirms to me that there is no reason to have faith in the government, society, the economy, or anything else. People ask me why I worry. Smh


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You do realize this announcement is advocating you giving them money. Stansbury has been selling fear for a long time. Fear of the collpase of our dollar....yet that is what they want. They want your dollars. Funny thing is they don't take gold or silver as payment?



Jakthesoldier said:


> I don't care why, but the fact that people from big government are telling us that big government is corrupt and screwing us is all I need to know.
> 
> It just confirms to me that there is no reason to have faith in the government, society, the economy, or anything else. People ask me why I worry. Smh


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> ekim said:
> 
> 
> > I like a lot of what Ron Paul says but this is a money making venture for those involved including Ron Paul and that I don't like. If they have so much wealth already and care so much why charge anything at all. They will be just as lost if millions of people don't join them in this plan they have devised. On it's front it looks and sounds great as do many ideas that others come up with do, but again it's helps those that start this plan t\
> ...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

alterego said:


> I totally understand what you are saying. However I do not expect any one to give me or the masses a good or service for free. They are not propagating the welfare system.
> 
> The most interesting part is there are very highly regarded persons out there screaming from the roof tops to "prepare" for economic calamity.
> 
> ...


And if they hold out for more money and it all turns to crap, what good will saving themselves do if all around them falls apart. They will then become what they are trying to get away from, the rich elite with all the power. Some one needs to be left to do the dirty work that all those smart ones they didn't help and didn't make it. At what point have you made enough money. Sounds like they will become the enemy they are fighting if they can't make enough money. Oh well, I guess I'll take my chances and pass again on this latest and greatest ponizee<sp? scheme.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When you are elected to congress in the USA you have to chose which caucus you will be a part of. There are only two choices; Republican or Democrat. You can be elected as an independent but you have to choose one of the two caucuses once you are elected. Every Libertarian has had to choose the republican caucus over the Democrat caucus because "it fits better". That doesn't mean that you have to vote along party lines or that you can't follow your own ideals. The caucus is where you get support or where you are left standing alone (which allows you to accomplish nothing).

Ron Paul is not my hero but he does believe in the constitutional limits on government and he has fought valiantly for years. What this country needs more than anything else is a Libertarian majority in the house and senate. I think most people would be surprised at the difference that would make.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Lucifer IS THE DEVIL.
> 
> Yes an Angel to start. I am up on biblical and heaven and hell. Have you ever FELT LUCIFER? It is a pure evil, I was lucky Jesus saved me.
> 
> Please be ware Lucifer is dwelling here, and may our Lord and Jesus bless you and watch over your soul.


OK,don't let your handle confuse you though
Difference Between Lucifer and Satan | Difference Between | Lucifer vs Satan

Just one of many articles on the matter, I'm too lazy to look further since my waffles are ready


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Mad Trapper said:
> 
> 
> > If you are going to attempt to quote scripture or prayers, please ensure that you: 1. Actually know them before doing so. 2. Type them correctly.
> ...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Lucifer is a title that was given to the King of Babylon because he brought an enlightened set of laws to his people. (he actually stole the laws from Sumer when he conquered the land). Lucifer means "Light Bringer" or "the enlightened one". 
In the book of revelation Jesus is called "the bringer of light". The actual word was Hebrew and "Lucifer" is the Latin translation of it.

The "Code of Hammurabi" was a set of laws that gave more equal treatment of all persons under the law in Sumer. When the Babylonians conquered Sumer they adopted the written language and the code of laws. When Syria conquered Babylon the credit for the laws was given to the king Nebuchadnezzar. The Jews that had been enslaved by Babylon requested the total punishment of the king and the Syrians obliged by staking him to the edge og the burning garbage pit so he could watch all of his relatives and friends put to death and thrown into the burning pit of garbage. Nebuchadnezzar was left to die slowly on the edge of that burning pit. 

The Hammurabi code was later discovered in stone tablets that pre-dated Nebuchadnezzar by over a 1000 years. It is now considered the first just criminal code employed by the first civilization.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So Paul you are saying what I have learned about Lucifer may be wrong? 

I will tell you about the Devil, have You ever FELT HIM, and He and Lucifer are the same entity. You Do not want to feel him, unless you have God at your back. God will be your only Savior, FROM HELL.

Lucifer is the archangel who fell from heaven, then made Hell . That is EVIL. And there are lesser devils, about us now. 

I hope you do not doubt me. But that is fine, hell has plenty of room.

But You can continue with Iraqis and false prophets


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, a little history and I am an Iraqi and false prophet loving piece of dung. 

What I belief - in faith - and what I know from education is not in conflict. My faith is for my spiritual life and my knowledge is for my physical life. I know that it is hard for any religious zealot to understand that concept but here is a good example:
If you truly have faith you know that God will save you under any conditions - me too. I know through my own history and the examples of others of faith that it is a lot easier for God to protect me if I carry a gun and know how to use it.

If your faith consumes your life why do you prepare for adversity - God will provide for you as he does for the birds and other animals. God gave you a brain so you could learn about your physical world and the bible so you could learn about your spiritual world. I do freely admit that although I have been exposed to evil I have never been threatened by Satan or any other demon. The evil I was exposed to always came from a human.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I liked Ron Paul and listened to his video until it became an infomercial for Standsbury. 

He does have a legitimate message but it would have carried a lot more weight if Ron Paul had just listed his recommendations instead of wanting $45 to buy the book.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

He is trying to support his son in a run for the presidency.


----------

